# You didnt plow that many times



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I billed a guy today for four plows. I billed last time for 2 he paid. Well I get an email saying he only has 4 total written down. I emailed him back all the dates I have plowed since the begging of the season, havent heard back yet but this is the first time anyone has tried to pull this on me. I hope I get payed.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I bill on the 15th and the 30th. The bill says date and amount of snow plowed. i've yet to have someone question the bills but I'm sure it will soon enough,,,


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ive billed someon for two storms, one new years eve and one a few days later, and I'm about to send out a bill for one we had sunday. If I dont get paid in the next few days they're getting dropped....or a driveway full of road snow next time


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i had one guy whos my neighbor
question me and then shovel his own driveway last storm
now hes last on the route and next time im dropping him
and i had a guy who wanted my services for 2 weeks while he was on vacation he still hasnt paid yet


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ColliganLands;715720 said:


> i had one guy whos my neighbor
> question me and then shovel his own driveway last storm
> now hes last on the route and next time im dropping him
> and i had a guy who wanted my services for 2 weeks while he was on vacation he still hasnt paid yet


His excuse will probably be that he never saw you there.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

probably 
its only 2 pushes but still its my money
im sending new bills with late fees tomorrow so well see what happens then


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Thats why everybody goes on contract for the season. And i have a stack of info here for the last 5 season. dates and snow amounts. i am sure i miss a snow here and there but u get the idea. good records are the best defence


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

I just recently had it out with a commercial account hat i've had for 8 yrs.They sent me an email contesting a sanding event claiming i never saned the lot! The email was sent less than 24 hrs after i sanded you could clearly see the sand in the lot but they insist theres no evidence of sanding ... I refused to void the invoice like they requested so they dumped me and hired a low baller who is not a llc or incorporated nor does he have insurance.He plows the lot with a small rig and has no sander .I couldn't help but go and check on his work after the last few storms hes plowed no sand on the lot he knocked over a tree by the front door doing the walkways instead of snow blowing or shoveling, windrows everywhere and left a pile in middle of the lot. Best part is they must have complained 2 days after a storm that he didn't deice the walkways so the guy went to public works yard and got a free bucket of sand thats available for residents and dumped that on the buildings walkways .This is a multi-million dollar complex the dr who owns it is my neighbor and is now a former friend of the family.


----------



## MNBOY (Aug 16, 2005)

I log the exact times and date that I show up during a storm. A client called me the other day (after getting the per push invoice of 6 events in December) and told me that I misrepresented her bill. She told me that she wrote down that I was out on the 24th and I billed her for the 23rd. I told her the exact time I was out on the 23rd and we went at it for a couple of minutes. Finally I told her that we can just say it was the 24th since it is the same amount of plows for December anyhow and she again claims that I am misrepresenting the bill and does not want to pay me for plowing on the 23rd. After more time of arguing about this specific date she told me that she was done arguing and will just pay it. WTF! I was so flustered after I got off the phone that I swore I would never do residential again. Then I went out that night and plowed again and made a ton of $$$$ off of my residential. I feel better now but am still leaning toward getting rid of residential next year. Too many people to deal with. Although this could be good or bad.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not for the GPS that gives minute by minute on line where you are for plowing. But there is a device out there that for $300 will record every where you go 24 7 every couple of minutes. Then you down load to the computer and print out the report. Could be very usefull when disputing stupid customers that don't want to pay.


----------

